# Smile!



## Yodastew (Mar 30, 2011)

Lifting the corners of your mouth, widening the gap between your lips and showing your teeth! SMILING! I've realized that with my interactions with people, I can come off as either despondent, mean-spirited, or smug. I don't feel that way on the inside. But being tight-lipped is conveying those feelings to the other person. 

About a week ago, I practiced my smile in the mirror. Oh my God did it hurt. Maybe those muscles disintegrated? I've been working out my cheek muscles, and can now maintain a somewhat normal looking smile. And guess what, I instantly feel better when I smile, even though the smile is superficial. The other day I smiled while talking to a girl, and she started flirting with me! THAT NEVER HAPPENS. The good part is, my smile is becoming more and more natural. And when I smile, it puts other people at ease, which in turn puts me at ease.

Fake it till you make it. I'm always averse to inauthenticity, but I've realized that my smile isn't going to come back one day on its own because of a new pill that I'm taking. I have to actively cultivate my smile, work out those muscles. 

Smile right now, and feel those endorphins!


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

yay good for you Yodastew!!!


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

Loved how you described practicing your smile -- gave me a smile of my own!  Keep up the good work, Yodastew! :clap


----------



## Yodastew (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely feedback folks


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Smiling can instantly help any social situation.

Unless you're at erm, a funeral, or something sad like that.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Good advice Yodastew and very true.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## palmahy93 (May 16, 2011)

I have started working on it ... My first smile


----------



## Sheerful (Sep 8, 2010)

This is so good...


----------



## Yodastew (Mar 30, 2011)

One more thing that's important: SHOW YOUR TEETH! The close-mouthed smile doesn't convey nearly the same thing as an open-mouthed, full frontal smile. My first thought when showing my teeth in front of people was, "man, I feel like such an idiot. They will notice that I'm faking it." They don't, they really don't.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree a simple smile can go a long way 

Even do it now...it can change ho you feel


----------



## uderseneL (May 19, 2011)

Yah you're right!! keep that big SMILE!!


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like this - smiling is good thats why I have my signature


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## KeepinOn (May 7, 2011)

I also do smile exercises because mine was super shaky. It's much better now, but I still can't figure out how to show teeth and have it seem natural.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Like this?








J/k!
But that's some good advice. It hurts for me to smile and when I do it fully my lips and cheek muscles start to shake. I think for once in my life I'm going to do this 'smile work out". Thanks!


----------



## Alr (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd like to say that from personal experience, people don't smile with their cheeks. There are muscles on the corners of your upper lip that are responsible for "smiling". And smiles aren't viewed in someones mouth. It's all in the eyes. All I have to say.


----------

